# Enfuse error lua.709 and other "Enfuse" things...



## Anthony.Ralph (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been trying to use Enfuse with LR3.6 and have had mixed results. 

With some images, I get all the way through to a finished, enfused image* but often at the align stage I end up with an error message "/.LREnfuse.lua.709<AgErrorID>cancelled</AgErrorID>. I cannot see what the difference is between successfully completed and error-aborted processes, so any help or advice is appreciated. As a point of information, I have tried with both the multiprocessor and single-processor versions.

* The finished "enfused" versions are very poor and look totally unaligned and as this appears to not be experience of others, I wonder what is going wrong, or I am doing wrong? The same image put through the align/blend stacking features of PS5 look fine.

The results in LR4beta are just the same by the way...

Anthony.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah well, I appear to be alone on this one. Even Mr. Ames hasn't responded to the email I sent.

I will just use Photoshop in future, uninstall Enfuse and write off the donation to experience.

Anthony.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 8, 2012)

That is too bad! I use Enfuse, and the latest version works fine in Lr4. Why don't you try re-installing the thing if you haven't already? Good luck with it. Enfuse is top-notch.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Mar 8, 2012)

Katherine Mann said:


> That is too bad! I use Enfuse, and the latest version works fine in Lr4. Why don't you try re-installing the thing if you haven't already? Good luck with it. Enfuse is top-notch.



Thanks Katherine for the kind words. I did download the latest, reinstalled it, but didn't find it helped unfortunately. Photoshop does pretty well, so I am not without a means to deal with things...

Anthony.


----------



## kang159 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anthony.Ralph said:


> Ah well, I appear to be alone on this one. Even Mr. Ames hasn't responded to the email I sent.
> 
> I will just use Photoshop in future, uninstall Enfuse and write off the donation to experience.
> 
> Anthony.



You're not the only one!!!..i have the same problem!..


----------



## Tim Armes (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Anthony,

When, and to where, dod you send an email? I'm starting to get the impression that some aren't getting through.

You mention that the enfused images aren't aligned, so I assume that you're using the alignment feature. Does Enfuse blend the images successful if you don't try aligning them (obviously the results won't be aligned, but does it complete).

If would be useful to turn on debug logging (via the plugin manager) to see if the log file has something useful to say.

Tim


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Tim:

Firstly, I'm sorry I spelt your name incorrectly in the earlier post. 

The email message was sent via the Photographers Toolbox contact page here...

http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/contact.php

and the mail went to...

[email protected]

As I have uninstalled the Enfuse package, I will need to reinstall, so if you would give me a little time, I will come back here shortly with information.

Regards: Anthony.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Mar 9, 2012)

*No error message and abort...*

Well this is strange (and slightly embarrassing). I reinstalled Enfuse and ran it on files that didn't work before. All trials completed without the error message as noted previously and that is pleasing. However, I had uninstalled and reinstalled before (I think two or three times), complete with rebooting the computer each time and had received the error message and aborted run as described.

As you can see from the attached pictures, the results are mixed. There is slight ghosting on the back garden picture, but overall pretty good. The Palladian bridge and reeds picture isn't nearly as good as the Photoshop blended version I have and the third one is just weird. Any comments and/or suggestions welcome.

Anthony.


----------



## Tim Armes (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

Well, without seeing the originals it's hard to comment.  However, if there are items that can move between exposures (such as reeds) then obviously the blend won't work.

For best results the images shouls be taken on a tripod.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello again:

Many thanks for your comments. I will bear the points in mind.

Regards: Anthony.


----------

